
Ask HN: What would you want in a Makerspace? - ryanmercer
Imagine 18 year old you (for those of us that are older), what would you want in a Makerspace?<p>What would you want in a Makerspace now, after time in your current career?
======
666lumberjack
Friendly people working on interesting projects and a good variety of tools
and expertise.

~~~
ryanmercer
What tools/machines would most interest you? More along the
electronics/robotics side or fabrication like 3d printing, or more traditional
tools like lathes/mills/presses/English wheels?

